# SGTP shoot this SAT



## dpoole (Feb 9, 2016)

Course is set.  hope to see all of you SAT. 179 Poole rd Ellaville Ga 31806          BUFORD is cooking


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 9, 2016)

Ya'll come!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## pine nut (Feb 9, 2016)

Anybody staying overnight Sat?


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 9, 2016)

pine nut said:


> Anybody staying overnight Sat?



We are planning to.

There is plenty of room to camp and I hazard a bet we will have a good fire to sit around.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 10, 2016)

I think Karin is catching my cold now, guess we'll have to wait and see how she is doing.  I'm thinking we are in jeapordy of missing it now.  Bummer!  Don't want to get her sicker or share it, don'tchuno!  She woke up coughing this AM.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 10, 2016)

Jimmy B and I are headed over Lord willing.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 11, 2016)

If Berry would drive up here and pick me up and bring me back I might go. Course that depends on Berry having a truck when he wakes up and looks outside to see if it is still there.

I do hope to make it down there this year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 11, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> If Berry would drive up here and pick me up and bring me back I might go. Course that depends on Berry having a truck when he wakes up and looks outside to see if it is still there.



Good idea Mikey. Gather up all your stuff and wait out by the road...say about 5:30am. I'll be along to pick you up.



But, if I'm not there by 8:30-9:00...I probably ain't coming.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2016)

Marty and I  should be there before lunch, get a round in after that.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm a coming in late tonight.  Karin won't make this one.  I can't leave until about 8:30 PM.  I will do my best to get set up without disturbing anyone.  Hope there's a place I can set up my camper again.  Just wanted to let folks know.  looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 12, 2016)

me and the misses will be there tomorrow and staying Saturday night.


----------



## mauserbull (Feb 13, 2016)

Is the shoot open on Sunday too?


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 15, 2016)

I tell you what, I had more fun this past Saturday than I've had in a while. Generally, I like to shoot with people that caint shoot as good as me but I didn't get so lucky this time. Everybody in my group was a really good shot AND good at looking for arrows so I got lucky. Hubbard, Thompson, Poole, Duggan, Carter, Branch, Hampton, Oliver- I hope I didn't forget anybody. Thanks, I had a blast.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 16, 2016)

RC was showin' out a bit. What kinda bow was that he  was shooting? Was it one of them Harvey Hills?

I tried real hard to lose a couple of arrows, but wound up bringing them all back home. And, that's all I'm going to say about that. 

Heap of fun, thanks guys for allowing me to participate.


----------



## JBranch (Feb 17, 2016)

I had about as much fun as you can have shooting this past Saturday. Great friends, food, and fellowship. Not much more you could ask for than that.


----------

